# Help! I'm new to this and smoking--but not new to cooking!



## robin28 (Jan 1, 2014)

My name is Robin. I live in Palm Beach Gardens, Florida. I love to cook and recently decided to purchase my first smoker. Albeit I did go the easy route and got an Old Smokey Electric Smoker.

I have questions about how often to add wood chips when cooking--I would like to take a test run at this this weekend. Any help/advice would be graciously appreciated.

RF


----------



## kettleq (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello and :welcome1:
You might try a amnps.


----------



## robin28 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you.......but I don't know what that is? I'm  really a novice........
RF
:help:


----------



## dj mishima (Jan 1, 2014)

Welcome!

Don't forget to season the smoker before you cook with it.

Here is what kettleQ was talking about: http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12


----------



## foamheart (Jan 1, 2014)

Robin28 said:


> My name is Robin. I live in Palm Beach Gardens, Florida. I love to cook and recently decided to purchase my first smoker. Albeit I did go the easy route and got an Old Smokey Electric Smoker.
> 
> I have questions about how often to add wood chips when cooking--I would like to take a test run at this this weekend. Any help/advice would be graciously appreciated.
> 
> RF


You no not add more chips, its a closed system. As in the manual, you put chips on the tray, set the tray on the element, you put in the drip pan. Its not a water pan this is not a wet smoker.

Place your meat one either if the racks, place the lid on top, heat to high for about 30 mins. lites chips, then adjust to cooking temp, and leave it till done.

You don't open it, you don't add chips, you don't baste it, when it has cooked the right amount of time, you pull the meat. You can drill a hole and modify it to accept a meat thermometer but since you have very little control of the temp. you are basically using it to know when to pull the meat.

Old Smokey are the re-generation of the original Redi-Smok smokers. Very basic.

I wore out three of them in thirty years simply for birds, you can't beat the easy operation once you master the pit. From what I have seen the Old Smoky is exactly the same except for less temp setting on the rheostat.

Good smoker, but as basic as it gets. I don't think the AMPS will work in a Old Smoky, there is no air.

In the old days, they had a pretty good manual, recipes, cook times, parts and operation.


----------



## robin28 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you so much. Since I'm such a novice I thought this would be an inexpensive "start". If I get really into it.........I will graduate to a better smoker.

Since you are so familiar with OS......should I not be following recipes for cook time? Like with ribs.........most say to follow the 3-2-1 concept?
Thanks again
RF


----------



## foamheart (Jan 1, 2014)

Robin28 said:


> Thank you so much. Since I'm such a novice I thought this would be an inexpensive "start". If I get really into it.........I will graduate to a better smoker.
> 
> Since you are so familiar with OS......should I not be following recipes for cook time? Like with ribs.........most say to follow the 3-2-1 concept?
> Thanks again
> RF


3 2 1 is fine because you are foiling but basically with the old smoky you only get a single charge of smoke. And it just lays there being absorbed. Don't think you'll out smart and add a heavy load of chips, too many makes a bad tasting meat from over smoke. You probably will have a more accurate heat control after foiling by just using your oven. Since no smoke is involved. Basically mine was a convenience for birds, If I did beef or pork I used a pipe pit. I just never learned.  

I wasn't being sarcastic, the old Redi-Smok manuals we really good and the recipes helpped me to understand the smoker. Thirty years ago electric smokers were not too popular so the manuals had to help because there wasn't a large "Fan" base to draw info from.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Robin

You ve come to the best place for great information on smoking and many other types of cooking! Many friendly people here that love to help.  Also make the search button your best friend. There are over a million post in this forum. That powerful information on a vast array of subjects right at your fingertips.

Brian


----------



## foamheart (Jan 1, 2014)

BTW, the old Redi-Smok's had 6 levels of heat plus a high, seems I read the new Old Smokey has 3 and a high? Friend had one, and level 1 was for warming food, level 2 was like 200 and 3 was 250? I apologize for not remembering better. 

I apologize again, I didn't realize this is the roll call forum. Too many football games and last night was new years eve. LOL

Well met and welcome....(kicks the ground) Kinda late now......


----------



## robin28 (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh not at all did I think that........my manual--if you cn call it that --is maybe 3 back to back pages! Othe than for assembly.......not useful. I appreciate all your incite.

It makes perfect sense now to foil and finish ribs in the oven. I will experiment with brisket one day soon. Since you use for birds.......do you ever just smoke wings? How do you do your chickens? Now you've really whet my appetite!
RF


----------



## gary s (Jan 1, 2014)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## robin28 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thumbs Up
Thank you 
RF


----------



## robin28 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi there! This may sound like a really stupid question.........are you supposed to wash the racks down art every use or let me get seasoned like your bbq grates.? I'm cooking some chicken legs to get  my smoker a little seasoned after the initial burn off that the limited directive told me to do.

Tomorrow will be my real first run.

Thanks for any and all advice!
RF


----------



## gary s (Jan 18, 2014)

Always start out  with clean racks, you don't want that left over crud sticking to your meat.  Lots of opinion's about cleaning your smoker. I am one who likes clean.

If you have never cooked on it before, build a fire, get it hot and let it go for a few hours to burn up any oil or stuff left on the metal. Build another fire, season the inside of the cook chamber and grates with a spray oil (like Pam) or vegetable oil. I use bacon grease and cooking oil in a spray bottle and really coat it well. bring it back up to temp and let it go for a while, (I usually spray mine again while its hot) After it cools back down, I clean out my fire box, and it's ready to go.

Gary


----------



## robin28 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you Gary. My smoker is electric. I let it heat up on high for 45 minutes--instructions say 20. Then I smoked a couple of chicken legs for a few hours. I did spray racks with oil.......but not drum. It doesn't use liquid either. But I will keep the racks clean and I foil lined drip bowl to make clean up easier.

Robin


----------



## gary s (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds like a plan

Gary


----------

